# Mods! Finally!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and here they are: the old round ones hurt my arthritic fingers , I can get 2 fingers on either side of the new ones to pull. Much much better...20 knobs = 20 mods!































out with the old,in with the new


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...that's pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Those are some really nice knobs you have there...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Those are some really nice knobs you have there...


Jim!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Those are some really nice knobs you have there...


Jim!








[/quote]

Somebody had to say it...


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice knobs, they look like they fit in better than the stock ones.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Those are some really nice knobs you have there...


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Those are some really nice knobs you have there...


Guys.....whattya gonna do with 'em?...........oh yeah! Keep them busy doing Mods on the Outback









Nice work Rick! and I think they look great....not just functional!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OOOOOOO I like them








Good Job!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice Knobs Tawnya!!!

But twenty mods?...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice!









So far my fingers can still work the stock knobs, but I am definitely learning more and more about 'Arthur's ravages.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

did you let rick help pick out your new knobs? I like them, look good with the white cabnetry.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> did you let rick help pick out your new knobs? I like them, look good with the white cabnetry.
> Bob


Would say most men help their wives pick out their new knobs.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess we could say I had "Knob Job" !









We picked them out based on that they used the existing hole, no drilling new holes or covering old one.



PDX_Doug said:


> Nice Knobs Tawnya!!!
> 
> But twenty mods?...
> 
> ...


Hey! it's my story! I was having fun with 20 mods, I have waited so long for mods so I am claiming 20







and today he did 21 and 22. LCD mounted (haven't hid wires yet) and he put the gas struts on the queen bedroom bed. I went hardly being able to lift that bed to get to storage under it, to now I can do it with 2 fingers!







SWEET!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So if it's a mod for each screw Rick puts in the TV bracket? You could be up to 100 by the end of the day!
You go!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and here they are: the old round ones hurt my arthritic fingers , I can get 2 fingers on either side of the new ones to pull. Much much better...20 knobs = 20 mods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Counts in my book























Thor


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

VERY NICE!!! That's a mod I havn't seen. I showed the DW and it looks like I'll be doing it.

Walter


----------

